# teary eyes



## dhansen (Jan 15, 2015)

My son's LDG, a pyrenes, has teary eyes.  They are not cloudy and do not seem to bug him.  Here is the STRANGE part….he is letting one of the wethers lick his eyes!  I have never seen anything like this.  This dog LOVES to be touched, but this is wierd.  Any ideas? Antibiotics?  He has tried terramycin.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

He may have an issue with the ducts. 
If bacterial and viral infections are ruled out than he may have an issue with clogged or blocked tear ducts. 
Also look closely at the eye, can you rule out inverted eyelashes? Sometimes eyelashes may turn in and scratch at the eye making them tear more.
Are his eyes  entropic  or  ectropic?
Best for a vet to look at him if this has been an ongoing issue.


----------



## dhansen (Jan 15, 2015)

I had to look up entropic vs ectropic, and I'm still not entirely sure I understand.  I am going to really check the dog out on Sat when I go to my son's house.  Hopefully I can figure this out or else it will be an expensive trip to the vet….which is also tricky with an LDG!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 15, 2015)

My Pyr has runny eyes too, they seem to be worse in the summer so maybe allergies. IDK. Just today a good friend told me that her dog's eyes stop runnin when she puts her on grain free food. I might have to try that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, it could be allergies or diet. Ruling out infection or a medical cause first would be my personal choice. A regular vet or your farm vet should be adequate, no need for a specialist.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 27, 2015)

How old is the dog and how long has this been going on?  Is it possible he has something in his eye like a small piece of hay or dirt?


----------



## dhansen (Jan 28, 2015)

I looked at his very carefully and "maybe" there's an eyelash going inward, but now both eyes are teary.  He is on antibiotics so we will see.


----------

